# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Reputation Bug

## Subset

Can't give people a fixed amount of rep, only all the power you have.

----------


## P1raten

I'd -rep you if i could.  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

Please search around before posting a thread that already exists. >.>

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/news/site-bugs/293982-reputation-problem.html

----------


## P1raten

How do you know if it already exists?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zoidberg

You use the search function. Or do it the slow way, look through threads from the section you're going to post in.

----------


## Subset

Ah, I just looked the thread w/ the known issues as my source.

----------


## P1raten

> Please search around before posting a thread that already exists. >.>
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/news/site-bugs/293982-reputation-problem.html


But why would you search around if your going to post a thread that already exists? ;o

----------


## KuRIoS

working as intended.

----------

